# Super easy and very basic feral cat shelter



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Petfinder has the article and a very short video for the most basic of feral cat shelters you can make.

Two other things Id do that wasnt mentioned is: (from experience of making these types) 

*Where you cut the hole into the container, melt the edges you cut for the hole, so it is smoother and don't make it too large a hole.

* Place it up on something if you have a choice. Dont set directly on the ground...

Video

https://youtu.be/lpW69fNzcjc

Article

http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/feral-shelter-inside-help/#gMPxpymLuX25EepT.32


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Winter is coming and those in the northern regions can't start on these soon enough. Farmer's Almanac says more snow than usual this year!


----------

